# worried sick...................



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi,

I wasn't sure which forum to put this under but as it is IVF as well as a donor cycle here goes.................

I am on a donor cycle using my friend - she started buserelin on Saturday which was day 2 of her cycle and she started Gonal F yesterday which was day 3 - we are on the short protocol.  What is really worrying me is that she didn't take the Gonal F until 11.30 pm last night - we had to abandon a cycle last year because of a muck up with the drugs so I am worried sick that this is going to happen again.

Please can you let me know if her doing it so late last night is going to be a problem.

I just hoped you could put my mind at rest as I didn't get much sleep from worrying last night.

Thanks...............


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

It should not be a problem - do not worry! But do get her to take the GF at the same time every night from now on - as per the clinic's request? TBH - it is prob more impt that she remembers the buserelin on time (EVERY TIME!)

Good luck

xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

my clinic say to take it between 6pm and 8pm, but I'm not sure what difference it would make really as long as she sticks to the same time everyday?

I'd ring your clinic and have a chat with them.

goodluck xxxxx


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

THanks for your replies - I am just stressing as I know the first few days are when the folicles are recruited so I am thinking they she could have missed the boat by doing it too late..................

Last year we had to abandon a cycle due to the injections not being done correctly - we have had to wait another year for this go and I just feel as though it's all unravelling again.


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Jaxwee,

My clinic told me to do it after 7 every night in case I was having a blood test and they needed to call me to change my medication.  I asked them if I could do it any time after 7 and they said yes.  I do mine about 9.30 every night and as the others have said as long as she does it at approximately the same time every night it should be OK.  Would call your clinic to check if you are still concerned though.

Button xx


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

thanks to you all.

I have just spoken to nurse at clinic who told me not too worry!  Panic over - god I hate having treatment - it turns me into a neurotic wreck!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Glad you managed to sort it all out 

I've moved your post to the donor board though as think it may be better on there....and also useful to any others going through donor cycle who may have same concerns.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

